# My tank



## grebloh (Nov 18, 2010)

Just stopped at the LSF tonight and picked up a couple new additions to my tank.. It was looking pretty empty  Picked up two gouramies and a cory (I know the pic isn't the greatest quality, but I'd be curious to see if anyone knows the style of cory it is..















*c/p* :animated_fish_swimm :fish5:


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Ben. Your Corydoras is an arcuatus Cory. Also called "The Skunk Catfish" because of the stripe that runs along the upper part of the body. A nice fish. These little guys can live a long time in the right conditions. Good choice, a very peaceful fish, it's a good addition to a community tank.

BBradbury


----------



## grebloh (Nov 18, 2010)

My cory died just three days after I picked him up  Unfortunately, my LFS has a horrible return policy, so because it was more than 72 hours after my purchase, I was only eligible for 1/3 store credit... Not worth it to take the little guy back for just $1.33, so he went off to the porcelain cemetary..


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Ben. Too bad about your Corydoras. I have quite a few different kinds of this fish and they seem to do better in older, established tanks. If your tank hasn't been running very long, it might be best to stay with a cheaper, hardier fish for a while until the tank has been running for several months and then, if you want to, get some more Corries. Keep in mind, they do best if they have more of their own kind in the water.

BBradbury


----------



## grebloh (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about keeping more than one in the tank, BB.. My tank has been running this time since December (I had moved it to my place of employment then when I lost my job there, moved it back home). I'll give it a couple more months then pick up a FEW corys (cories?)


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

grebloh said:


> Thanks for the tip about keeping more than one in the tank, BB.. My tank has been running this time since December (I had moved it to my place of employment then when I lost my job there, moved it back home). I'll give it a couple more months then pick up a FEW corys (cories?)


Ben. One other tidbit on the Corries. The typical stocking number is one fish per every five gallons of tank water. Minimum of two corries.

B


----------



## grebloh (Nov 18, 2010)

One fish per five gallons, so I should have four in my 20g?

(God I'm such a n00b at fishkeeping lol)


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes. Four is good. They're a good addition to a community tank. 

You have a small tank and it's important to follow a good tank maintenance schedule. The most important is to do large and frequent water changes. For a 20 G, 25 to 30 percent water changes every couple of weeks isn't too much. 

I have large tanks and a lot of plants. I do 50 percent water changes once a month and the plants help maintain good water conditions.

B


----------



## grebloh (Nov 18, 2010)

I broke down and picked up a couple more fishkies at the store the other day *#3 I decided this morning to upload a "video tour" of my setup so you can get a better view of it... Once again, *c/p*!!
Thanks!


----------

